# 419 is after me again. Just got tipped $4.19



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

I think the Infinity (God) or my spirit guide that's always with me is possibly showing me some sign.


















Eerie 419


7 new items · Album by Oz “Oz Man” Man




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

@New2This @tohunt4me the 419 is following me into Uber. I think it may be trying to tell me I'm a higher entity that has incarnated into a physical human shell.









Eerie 419


7 new items · Album by Oz “Oz Man” Man




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Take angel number 419, for example. If you bump into it regularly (maybe on your mobile phone or on train tickets), that’s a sign that guardian angels watch over you. This is a number filled with tons of symbolism.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Take angel number 419, for example. If you bump into it regularly (maybe on your mobile phone or on train tickets), that’s a sign that guardian angels watch over you. This is a number filled with tons of symbolism.


Yeah but the Christians mentioned that Numerology or other number magic stuff doesn't exist in Christianity when I consulted some true Christians. @SpinalCabbage as a noble Christian what do you feel about this?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

*ANGEL NUMBER 419*


Number 419 is a combination of the energies and attributes of number 4, the vibrations of number 1 and the influences of number 9. Number 4 resonates with truth and integrity, practicality, working steadily towards goals and aspirations, system and order, self-initiation, building solid foundations and enthusiasm coupled with determination. Number 4 also resonates with the energies of the *Archangels*. Number 1brings its vibrations of new beginnings, motivation and progress, inspiration, attainment, self-leadership and 
assertiveness, achievement and success, fulfilment and omniscience. Number 1 also tells us that *we create our realities* with our thoughts, intentions, beliefs and actions. Number 9 resonates with *Universal Spiritual Laws*, a higher perspective, the concept of *karma*, leading life as a positive example for others, benevolence and altruism, and *lightworking*. Number 9 also denotes endings and conclusions.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> *ANGEL NUMBER 419*
> 
> 
> Number 419 is a combination of the energies and attributes of number 4, the vibrations of number 1 and the influences of number 9. Number 4 resonates with truth and integrity, practicality, working steadily towards goals and aspirations, system and order, self-initiation, building solid foundations and enthusiasm coupled with determination. Number 4 also resonates with the energies of the *Archangels*. Number 1brings its vibrations of new beginnings, motivation and progress, inspiration, attainment, self-leadership and
> assertiveness, achievement and success, fulfilment and omniscience. Number 1 also tells us that *we create our realities* with our thoughts, intentions, beliefs and actions. Number 9 resonates with *Universal Spiritual Laws*, a higher perspective, the concept of *karma*, leading life as a positive example for others, benevolence and altruism, and *lightworking*. Number 9 also denotes endings and conclusions.


@Daisey77 is also followed by numbers but 666


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> *ANGEL NUMBER 419*
> 
> 
> Number 419 is a combination of the energies and attributes of number 4, the vibrations of number 1 and the influences of number 9. Number 4 resonates with truth and integrity, practicality, working steadily towards goals and aspirations, system and order, self-initiation, building solid foundations and enthusiasm coupled with determination. Number 4 also resonates with the energies of the *Archangels*. Number 1brings its vibrations of new beginnings, motivation and progress, inspiration, attainment, self-leadership and
> assertiveness, achievement and success, fulfilment and omniscience. Number 1 also tells us that *we create our realities* with our thoughts, intentions, beliefs and actions. Number 9 resonates with *Universal Spiritual Laws*, a higher perspective, the concept of *karma*, leading life as a positive example for others, benevolence and altruism, and *lightworking*. Number 9 also denotes endings and conclusions.


I'm about to close on a new house that's luxury and previously I lost my house after racists fired me. It was a house a did remodel of and I loved it but the job loss forced me to sell it as the mortgage wasn't worth paying with unemployment insurance income. I was able to get new IT job and am about to become a homeowner again. I previously hit the racists who fired me with some black magic but that was not the way of Jesus for me to do that to other humans and I was punished for it and broke a foot and lost $25k in the stock market for dare using powers God gave us humans to dare harm other humans so now I never go back to such ways.

So maybe the 419 is indeed guardian angels. God gave me us these powers to test if we would let go and forgive and love and not use to retaliate or payback evil but I did that and used it for Evil and harmed previous employer and I got punished with broken foot and massive losses in the stock market.

The previous home of mine that I lose from getting fired in Imgur link below.



https://imgur.io/a/kRWTIxr



The new upcoming home I'm closing on and I also have new full-time IT engineer position.
So God purified me of dark witchcraft and black magic side.


















X-ray of my broken foot after god made me fall in a construction site I didn't even see coming at me and I broke a foot and God also caused me to lose $25k in stock market. This is last screenshot before my portfolio completely crashed. It'll take 5 years of write offs at $3k tax write offs allowed a year to even begin to recover decent.

Listen to @SpinalCabbage guys he is an enlightened individual.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Anubis said:


> Yeah but the Christians mentioned that Numerology or other number magic stuff doesn't exist in Christianity when I consulted some true Christians. @SpinalCabbage as a noble Christian what do you feel about this?


The Bible and Christianity are both rife with numerology. Ask Christians about the number 153 for example.

I am neither noble nor Christian in the common use of the term.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The Bible and Christianity are both rife with numerology. Ask Christians about the number 153 for example.
> 
> I am neither noble nor Christian in the common use of the term.


The Reddit Christians said there's no numerology in Christianity.

Some of my Somali people are Christian's and have been getting targeted in killings sadly. They dress Muslim with Hijaab but they're really Christian inside. We also got some Jews.






Somali Christians, Facing Persecution, Hang On to Hope for Sanctuary in U.S.


Though U.S. President Donald Trump has issued several orders aimed at barring immigration from several Muslim-majority countries, including Somalia, Somali Christians are hopeful that they can someday find refuge in the U.S. to practice their religion freely. Many Somali refugees resettled in...




globalpressjournal.com













A Prominent Somali Christian Killed in Mogadishu Truck Bomb Attack







www.maxshimbaministries.org


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Anubis said:


> The Reddit Christians said there's no numerology in Christianity.
> 
> Some of my Somali people are Christian's and have been getting targeted in killings sadly. They dress Muslim with Hijaab but they're really Christian inside. We also got some Jews.
> 
> ...


The Reddit Christians are wrong about Christianity being devoid of numerology. The Bible contains numerology, astrology, and prophetic astronomy. The exact time of Jesus' birth is astronomically encoded in Revelation. It is a fascinating book. More Christians should try reading it.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

By the way, Aleister Crowley said that 419 is "The number of the laughing lion on whom BABALON rideth" and he associated it with Teth, the ninth letter of the Hebrew alphabet.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Christianity in America is so rife with magic that the Psalms are routinely used as magic spells. You can Google numerous books on the subject. Here is a list of Psalms and their uses according to North Carolina folklore that a quick Google search turned up:


Psalm 1
For the protection of pregnant women from premature delivery or dangerous confinement.
Psalm 2
For protection from a storm at sea.
Psalm 3
To cure severe headaches and backaches.
Psalm 4
To cure bad luck.
Psalm 5
To gain favor with magistrates or princes.
Psalm 6
To cure diseases of the eye.
Psalm 7
To protect against evil persons conspiring against you.
Psalm 8
To secure good will in business transactions.
Psalm 9
To cure male children in bad health when no medicines are available.
Psalm 10
To rid yourself of evil spirits.
Psalm 11
To protect yourself from persecution.
Psalm 12
To protect yourself from unnatural death or injury.
Psalm 13
Also to protect yourself from unnatural death or injury.
Psalm 14
To protect yourself from slander.
Psalm 15
To protect yourself from insanity or melancholy.
Psalm 16
To uncover the name of a thief, and to transform sorrow into joy.
Psalm 17
To protect yourself from evil throughout the day.
Psalm 18
To protect yourself from robbers.
Psalm 19
To protect yourself during childbirth.
Psalm 20
To gain favor in a court of law.
Psalm 21
To calm a storm at sea.
Psalm 22
To protect yourself from misfortune when traveling.
Psalm 23
Recite this Psalm to receive enlightenment about a decision or problem in the form of a dream.
Psalm 24
To protect yourself from floods.
Psalm 25
Also effective against floods.
Psalm 26
To protect yourself against imminent danger, and to avoid imprisonment.
Psalm 27
To be accepted kindly in a strange city.
Psalm 28
To be reconciled with an enemy.
Psalm 29
To cast out evil spirits.
Psalm 30
To protect yourself from evil occurrences.
Psalm 31
To escape slander and evil tongues.
Psalm 32
To receive grace, love and mercy.
Psalm 33
To protect against the death of children at birth.
Psalm 34
To gain favor from someone in authourity.
Psalm 35
To be successful in a lawsuit.
Psalm 36
To protect against libel.
Psalm 37
To cure drunkenness, recite this psalm over a pitcher of water and pour it on the head of the afflicted.
Psalm 38
To protect against false arrest. Said with Psalm 39
Psalm 38
Also to protect against false arrest, when said with Psalm 38.
Psalm 40
Recite daily to free yourself from an evil spirit.
Psalm 41
If you lose income or are deprived of credit, say this Psalm along with Psalms 42 and 43, three times a day for three consecutive days..
Psalm 42
See Psalm 41.
Psalm 43
See Psalm 41.
Psalm 44
To be safe from your enemies.
Psalm 45
To make peace between a man and wife. Said with Psalm 46.
Psalm 46
To make peace between a man and wife. Said with Psalm 45.
Psalm 47
To be loved and respected
Psalm 48
If you have many enemies without cause, recite this Psalm frequently to be free of them.
Psalm 49
If someone in your family has an incurable fever, write this Psalm along with the first six verses of Palm 50 on parchment and hang it around their neck..
Psalm 50
See Psalm 49.
Psalm 51
To relieve a guilty conscience.
Psalm 52
Recite this Psalm daily if you are the victim of frequent slander.
Psalm 53
Said to protect yourself from enemies who have harmed you, used along with the next two Psalms.
Psalm 54
Said with Plasm 53 to protect yourself from enemies and to get revenge upon them.
Psalm 55
Said with Psalms 53 an 54 to protect yourself from enemies, gain revenge on them, and get back at them with evil for evil.
Psalm 56
To free yourself from bonds of passion and sensuality.
Psalm 57
Recite this Psalm daily if you are the victim of frequent slander.
Psalm 58
To protect yourself from attack from a vicious dog
Psalm 59
Pray daily for three days in a row to stop yourself from wanting to do evil.
Psalm 60
To be said for protection by a soldier about to go into battle.
Psalm 61
To bring good fortune when moving into a new home.
Psalm 62
To be pardoned for sinning.
Psalm 63
To be said if you suspect your business partners are taking advantage of you.
Psalm 64
Recite this Psalm for a calm and prosperous sea voyage.
Psalm 65
To bring success and good fortune.
Psalm 66
Write this Psalm on parchment and hang it around the neck of someone who is possessed by an evil spirit.
Psalm 67
To be recited in case of a severe fever or imprisonment.
Psalm 68
To curse someone possessed of an evil spirt, recite this Psalm over a vessel of water on which the sun has never shone and then bathe them completely with that water. See also Psalm 101.
Psalm 69
For libertines and others enslaved to sensuality, recite this Psalm every morning over water and then drink it.
Psalm 70
Recite this to conquer your enemies.
Psalm 71
Recite this Psalm seven times daily to be released from prison.
Psalm 72
Wear this Psalm around your neck to gain favor from a powerful person.
Psalm 73
For protection while traveling in a foreign land.
Psalm 74
To defeat your enemies and brig them to terrible ends.
Psalm 75
For forgiveness of sins.
Psalm 76
For protection against fire and water.
Psalm 77
For protection against poverty.
Psalm 78
To gain the favor of those in high positions.
Psalm 79
Pray this Psalm often to bring down your enemies.
Psalm 80
When said with Psalm 81, this Psalm protects you from losing faith.
Psalm 81
When said with Psalm 80, this Psalm protects you from losing faith.
Psalm 82
To be prosperous in business.
Psalm 83
Wear this Psalm around your neck to be safe during battle.
Psalm 84
Recite this Psalm to cure yourself of offensive body odors.
Psalm 85
To regain a lost friendship.
Psalm 86
Recite this Psalm frequently, along with the next two, to protect your health and drive away evil, and for the general well-being of the community.
Psalm 87
See Psalm 86.
Psalm 88
See Psalm 86.
Psalm 89
To be said for an ill relative or for someone in prison
Psalm 90
To protect yourself from wild beasts, ghosts, and evil spirits.
Psalm 91
To repel evil spirits, demons, and protect yourself from all kinds of distress and suffering. This is considered one of the most powerful of the Psalms for protection against evil.
Psalm 92
To achieve high honor.
Psalm 93
To be said for victory in a lawsuit.
Psalm 94
To gain victory over an inflexible enemy
Psalm 95
To be said for unbelieving friends and family.
Psalm 96
Recite this Psalm and Psalm 97 three times a day to bring joy and contentment.
Psalm 97
See Psalm 96.
Psalm 98
Recite this Psalm to bring peace and harmony within a family.
Psalm 99
Recite this Psalm frequently to become pious.
Psalm 100
Pray this Psalm several times a day to overcome your enemies.
Psalm 101
Wear this Psalm along with Psalm 68 around your neck for protection from evil spirits and malicious people.
Psalm 102
Along with Psalm 103, this Psalm can help with conception.
Psalm 103
See Psalm 102.
Psalm 104
To destroy a demon or evil spirit.
Psalm 105
To cure a three-day fever.
Psalm 106
To cure a four-day fever.
Psalm 107
To cure a recurring fever.
Psalm 108
Write this Psalm on a clean parchment and conceal it behind the door of your house to bless your comings and goings.
Psalm 109
For a vicious enemy, pray this Psalm for three days over an open jug of wine and then pour the wine at your enemy's doorstep, being very careful not to spill any on yourself.
Psalm 110
Pray this Psalm to make your enemies bow before you.
Psalm 111
Pray this Psalm to win new friends.
Psalm 112
Recite this Psalm to increase your power.
Psalm 113
Pray this Psalm to prevent heresy and infidelity.
Psalm 114
Write this Psalm on parchment and carry it with you to gain fortune in business.
Psalm 115
Pray this Psalm before religious debates.
Psalm 116
Pray this Psalm frequently to avoid violent death.
Psalm 117
Recite this Psalm if you have broken a promise.
Psalm 118
Pray this Psalm to protect yourself from being led astray.
Psalm 119
The longest of the Psalms, the verses are broken down to address specific ailments:

Verses 1 - 8: Pray this over a man whose limbs tremble.
Verses 9 - 16: Pray this to improve the memory and aid learning.
Verses 17 - 24: Pray this over the wounded eye of a friend.
Verses 25 - 32: Pray this over an injured left eye, or recite eight times for success in a lawsuit or when troubled by a move or change of occupation. Recite ten times for success in any undertaking.
Verses 33 - 40: To break a bad habit, write out these verses eight times and wear them over your heart.
Verses 41 - 48: Recite these verses to cure a drunken employee.
Verses 49 - 56: To cure depression in a friend.
Verses 57 - 64: For someone who has pain the upper part of the body, recite these verses seven times over wine and give it to them to drink.
Verses 65 - 72: Say these verses eight time to treat diseases of the kidneys, liver, and lips.
Verses 73 - 80: Say thee verses in the morning to find favor with God and man.
Verses 81 - 88: Say these verses ten times to treat someone with a sore or swelling on their nose.
Verses 89 - 96: Say these verses before appearing before a judge.
Verses 97 - 104: Say these verses seven times for pain or paralysis in the right arm.
Verses 105 - 112: Say these verses every morning while on a journey to ensure safe travels.
Verses 113 - 120: Recite these verses before asking for a favor.
Verses 121 - 128: Recite these verses to cure pain in the left arm.
Verses 129 - 136: These verses will cure a boil on the left side of the nose.
Verses 137 - 144: Pray these verses when serving on a jury or giving judgement so that your decisions will be just.
Verses 145 - 152: These verses cure pain and injury in the left leg.
Verses 153 - 160: These verses will cure a painful boil on the right ear.
Verses 161 - 169: These verses will cure a headache.
Verses 169 - 176: Recite these verses to cure a boil on the left ear.

Psalm 120
Pray this Psalm to gain favor when appearing in court.
Psalm 121
Recite this Psalm seven times before setting out on a journey alone at night.
Psalm 122
Recite this Psalm thirteen times before meting with someone in a high position to gain favor.
Psalm 123
If your servant leaves the house, write this Psalm, along with his name, on a strip of lead to have him return.
Psalm 124
Recite this Psalm before crossing a swollen stream or when entering a boat for a journey.
Psalm 125
If you have to enter the territory of your enemies, fill your hands with salt and scatter it to the four corners of the Earth while reciting this Psalm.
Psalm 126
If you have previously lost children during infancy, during your next pregnancy write this Psalm four times, each time on a separate amulet, and hide them in the four corners of your house.
Psalm 127
Hang this Psalm around the neck of a newborn baby to protect them from evil.
Psalm 128
Write this Psalm on a clean parchment and hang it around the neck of a pregnant woman to protect her and the baby from harm.
Psalm 129
Recite this Psalm every morning to become pious and devout
Psalm 130
If you happen to find yourself in a besieged city, pray this Psalm four times, to each of the four quarters of the Earth, and a heavy slepp will overtake the sentries and allow you to escape.
Psalm 131
Pray this Psalm three times daily if you are troubled by a demon or evil spirit.
Psalm 132
If you have neglected a duty you were sworn to do, recite tis Psalm to avoid doing so again.
Psalm 133
Pray this Psalm daily to receive love and affection from friends.
Psalm 134
Say this Psalm before studying or entering school.
Psalm 135
Say this Psalm daily to repent for sins.
Psalm 136
Say this Psalm to repent and ask forgiveness for grievous sins.
Psalm 137
Recite this Psalm to banish hatred from your heart.
Psalm 138
Recite this Palm to invite friendship and love.
Psalm 139
Recite this Psalm to increase and preserve love between married couples.
Psalm 140
Pray this Psalm to relieve growing hatred in marriage.
Psalm 141
Pray this Psalm to rid yourself of unreasonable fears.
Psalm 142
This Psalm should be recited to relieve pain n the thighs.
Psalm 143
This Psalm should be recited to relieve pain n the arms.
Psalm 144
recite this Psalm to aid with the healing of a broken arm. When said in conjunction with Psalm 145, it also banishes ghosts.
Psalm 145
Say this Psalm along with Psalm 144 if you are troubled by ghosts.
Psalm 146
If you've been wounded by a knife or other deadly weapon, pray this Psalm every da while it is helping to ensure recovery.
Psalm 147
Like Psalm 146, this Psalm will aid in the recovery from an injury from a weapon, with the additional benefits of being good for recovery from bee stings, snakes bites, and other injuries from poisonous insects and reptiles.
Psalm 148
Say this Psalm along with Psalm 149 for protection against fire.
Psalm 149
See Psalm 148.
Psalm 150
Recite this Psalm with gratitude after escaping grave danger.

When I say that God is just a genie to most people I wasn't kidding.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmm, are you sure you aren't just off by 1?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Hmm, are you sure you aren't just off by 1?


419 in price of grapefruit juice i was buying now. It follows me around.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Hmm, are you sure you aren't just off by 1?


What do you mean?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Anubis said:


> What do you mean?


420 represents marijuana.

It's always 4:20 somewhere.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> 420 represents marijuana.
> 
> It's always 4:20 somewhere.


----------

